# 

## wilczur

Witam, mam problem z sąsiadem dotyczący płotu i działki. Opisze całą sytuację :

Zamierzaliśmy odkupić łąkę kilka lat temu, na oko jakieś 5 lat. W tym momencie zanim jeszcze ją odkupiliśmy to sąsiad zaczynał budować tam płot. Jednak płot ten wchodził na działkę którą chcieliśmy odkupić. Był poinformowany o tym że kupujemy tą działkę i nie chcemy żeby jego płot tam na naszym stał ponieważ będzie to łąka i jest wykorzystywana w rolnictwie na paszę dla bydła. On jednak nic sobie z tego nie robił i płot powstał jeszcze przed przepisaniem owej łąki na nas, więc nic chyba nie można było zrobić. Łąkę kupiliśmy i teraz ten płot już stoi na naszym terenie.

Dalej sprawa wygląda tak że jego dom stoi równo wg mnie w granicy działek (lub nawet też częścią na moim terenie), a ten płot jest wysunięty jakieś 0.5 metra w moją działkę, i na długości jakieś 10m. ; jednak działka ma dobre 100m albo i więcej w długości  i problem jest w tym że on chce sobie te 0,5 metra (lub więcej) przywłaszczyć po całej długości, w dalszej części działki przywłaszczając nawet ponad 1 metr.

Działka jest wykorzystywana jak już mówiłem w rolnictwie i ponoszę z tego powodu realną stratę ponieważ mam mniej paszy dla bydła. Nie dość że on zabiera mi mój teren to jeszcze na dodatek nie mogę tam dokładnie wjechać maszynami do zbioru przez co mam mniejsze zbiory ponieważ muszę się jeszcze bardziej od i tak już stojącego na mojej działce płota odsuwać żeby nie uszkodzić maszyn.

Sąsiad jednak ustawił sobie parę miesięcy temu kolejny płotek, tym razem drewniany , rozpadający się bo ze starego materiału ale na mojej działce o czym mowa wcześniej; mało tego, przez to że płotek ledwo co się trzyma to on wykorzystuje to i sobie co jakiś czas przesuwa przęsło płota w moją działkę coraz dalej, robi to specjalnie pomimo mojego sprzeciwu.

Teraz dowiedziałem się że zamierza tam wybudować nowy płot już na stałe również solidny betonowy; ja oczywiście się nie zgadzam i nie chcę na to pozwolić zanim jeszcze zaczął jakiekolwiek prace, jednak on chce robić swoje.  

W granicy rosną również 3 duże drzewa. Prawdopodobnie będzie chciał je ściąć podczas budowy, jednak skoro rosną w granicy to uważam że połowa tego drzewa należy do mnie i jeśli będzie chciał je ściąć to będę swoją połowę chciał zabrać, na co on już nie wyraża zgody bo uważa to za swoje, no i żąda wynajęcia geodety jeśli mi się coś nie podoba.

Nie stać mnie na wynajęcie geodety żeby wytyczył granicę bo jednak są to spore jak dla mnie koszty, a gdyby było mnie stać to już dawno bym to zrobił.

I teraz do rzeczy:

1) Co zrobić żeby nie dać mu wybudować tego płota na mojej działce? (biorąc pod uwagę to że zamierzą go postawić na moim terenie, oraz to że utrudnia mi on korzystanie z łąki w rolnictwie)
2) Sprawa drzew: czy może je tak sobie wedle własnej woli ściąć ? ( jednak chyba jeśli już by mógł to zrobić to połowa drewna powinna należeć do mnie?)
3) Jakie przepisy prawne reguluję moją sytuację i jak je interpretować?
4) Co powinienem zrobić?
5) Czy można mu jakoś nakazać rozebrać już istniejący kawałek płota? (który zabiera mój teren i utrudnia zbiory?) 
6) Czy w przypadku gdyby okazało się że część jego domu stoi na mojej działce lub równo w miedzy to czy należą mi się z tego powodu jakieś prawa/wynagrodzenie?

Proszę w miarę możliwości o szybkie odpowiedzi, będę wdzięczny za każdą z nich

----------


## Aleksandryta

A skad wiesz, że tam gdzie sąsiad pobudował płot jest teren twojej działki? W ogóle skąd wiesz, gdzie są granice Twojej działki, jak nie stać cię na geodetę? Skąd wiesz, czy sąsiad pobudował dom w granicy twojej działki, jak musiał mieć zezwolenie na budowę domu, a Prawo budowlane wymaga odległości 4m od granicy działki ( 3m bez okien), a jeśli dostał takie zezwolenie, to po czyjej stronie jest prawo, jak myślisz? Sąsiad musiał mieć do uzyskania zezwolenia na budowę domu wypis (wyrys) swojej działki z posadowionym domem, mediami itd. (bo tego wymaga nasze Prawo budowlane) i pewnie dostarczył i ten wyrys był zgodny z Miejscowym Planem Zagospodarowania Przestrzennego i z planami działek w twoim rejonie. Więc kto jest "w prawie"?

tu poczytaj: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ć-ogrodzenie

Ze swoim problemem idź do gminy lub starostwa

----------


## wilczur

On nie budował teraz tego domu a prawdopodobnie po wojnie ale na 100% wiele, wiele lat temu kiedy jeszcze nikt nie zwracał uwagi na plany zagozpodarowania przestrzennego.

Wiem że jest na mojej działce i to nie ulega wątpliwości, nawet poprzedni właściciel działki tak twierdzi; więc uważam że to ja mam rację a nie on. 

Nawet pozostałości w postaci kamieni/podmórówki które były stawiane również równo w miedzy wg starego budownictwa wskazują granicę, jednak to właśnie on cały czas próbuje poszerzyć sobie działkę i co roku o więcej...

Rozumiem że bronisz go ale w tym wypadku to mnie należy bronić a nie jego. Gdyby tobie ktoś co roku próbował na siłę zabrać część twojej własności to też nic byś z tym nie robił?

Na dodatek odgraża się że jeśli nie ustąpię to podejmie działania przez które wjeżdżając na moją, podkreślam kolejny raz, moją działkę to uszkodzę sprzęt .

To że akurat nie stać mnie na geodetę nie upoważnia nikogo do tego żeby próbował zagarnąć moją własność, czy może masz na ten temat inne zdanie?

Temat ciągle aktualny więc proszę nadal o pomoc.

----------


## Aleksandryta

Nie bronię Twojego sąsiada, tylko wiesz, wkurza mnie takie sytuacja, jak u ciebie . Na zakup łąki to było cię stać, ale żeby wytyczyć granice to już udajesz nędzarza. Sorry, ale jak kupiłeś kawał ziemi, to zadbaj od strony prawa, żeby było wszystko w porządku... 
No jak masz rację to, idź do sąsiada i mu o tym powiedz, że masz rację i na pewno zlikwiduje płot, bo ty masz rację. Racja musi być potwierdzona na piśmie, papierami.. Masz papiery geodezyjne??? A może on ma??? I dlatego taki hardy jest. Zawsze ale to zawsze konflikty graniczne rozwiązuje się poprzez wytyczenie granic przez geodetę. Takie jest prawo w Polsce i już. A wiesz gdzie są słupki graniczne? Czy ich nie ma? Udaj się do starostwa, żeby zobaczyć, co z granicami twojego sąsiada. Przecież *muszą być jakieś granice...*
Jakiej pomocy oczekujesz, jeśli nie stać cię na geodetę, a od tego trzeba zacząć. Czytałeś post z linka??? A potem z tym do starostwa, żeby potwierdzili, a potem do sądu (a przed tym jeszcze dobry adwokat znający się na przepisach dotyczących własności nieruchomości).

----------


## wojgoc

nikt nikogo tu nie broni a tym bardziej nie ocenia kto jest winny a kto niewinny. 
Fakt jest taki, że decydując sie na te dzialke trzymaleś nogę nad krowią kupą a po czasie wdepnąłeś w te minę po kolana i zrobiles w pełni świadomy.
5 lat temu decydujac sie na kupno tej łaki miales wiedzę o stanie granicy dzialek i wtedy trzeba było szukac rozwiązania nie w rozmowie z sąsiadem tylko w urzedach - w wydziale geodezji gminy, w starostwie powiatowym. Sprawdzales czy to co kupujesz jest zgodne z wypisem gruntów? na jakiej zasadzie kupileś/ notarialnie - to czy notariusz sprawdzil jaki jest stan prawny łaki? czy tez przepisał Ci to wujek, dziadek czy kto inny na gębę? 
inna sprawa to podatki - czy decyzja , jaką co roku dostajesz z gminy do placenia za łąkę co do metrażu jest zgodna z tym co kupileś? jesli nie to napisz pismo do gminy z prosbą o wyjasnienie i zwrot nieslusznie zapłaconych podatków wraz z odsetkami.
kolejna sprawa to jak rozumiem sa to tereny rolne w okolicy pewnej wsi, która ma swojego sołtysa - byłes u Niego z prosbą o pomoc. w takich małych spolecznościach wszyscy o wszystkich wszystko wiezą od niepamiętnych lat, o tym kto komu co zrobił 50lat temu. Niech soltys porozmawia z sąsiadem. Dalej jedź do gminy i porozmawiaj z kierownikiem wydziału geodezji - gmina winna mieć plany geodezyjne swoich terenów. twoja ląka musi mieć nr geodezyjny - pobierz w starostwie wypis z rejestru gruntów wraz z mapką i sprawdz czy zgadza sie z twoimi danymi laki.
jak napiszesz o tych sprawach to bedziemy się zastanawiać co dalej.

----------


## wilczur

Wybacz ale z pierwszej wypowiedzi uznałem to za jakieś jednak aluzje o to że to ja chcę jemu rozwalać jego płot..  widze że niesłusznie więc tego już nie ciągnijmy.

Post z linku czytałem.

Łąka była kupiona za oszczędności i nie było można geodety sprowadzić bo pieniędzy już wtedy zbrakło a działka była atrakcyjna.. więc nie dziwcie się że kupić było za co a sprawdzić już nie..  Tak się zdarza i mi też się zdarzyło

Zwrot podatku? ale za co? przecież to jest moja działka i jej rozmiar jest taki jak być powinien z tym że on wchodzi z płotem i nie tylko.. ale nadal to jest moja działka w pełnym wymiarze. Nie rozumiem tego.

Co do tego że on przesunie płot.. byłbym skłonny nawet żeby te 10m co już stoi na moim to mu zostawić i niech mu stoi i ogradza, ale po co on chce dalej iść w moje? Co do tego że on ma jakieś papiery.. otóż nie ma bo by je dawno przedstawił gdyby jakieś miał.. 

O żadnych słupkach nie wiem, wiem tyle że jego działka jest identyczna jak moja, a pomiary taśmą wyrażnie wskazują że on ma więcej a ja mniej..  no ale chyba faktycznie będę musiał się przejść do gminy i sprawdzić co oni tam mają konkretnego w mojej sprawie...

Niedawno miałem podobny spór ale obeszło się bez geodety bo 2 sąsiad w tym przypadku okazał się wporządku, pojechaliśmy razem do geodezji, podali nam wymiary działek (tylko właścicielowi podawali wymiary, a na gębę to nie chcą czyjejś działki podawać co jest zrozumiałe), pojechaliśmy, zmierzyliśmy, wyszło że faktycznie on wszedł za dużo w moje więc się dogadaliśmy co i jak, zaznaczyliśmy gdzie faktycznie jest granica i z nim jest wszystko wporządku

No ale akurat z tym to sąsiadem nie wchodzi w grę o czym już się przekonałem, więc szukam rozwiązań prawnych..

Na nakazie płatniczym nie znalazłem żadnych danych o wymiarach działki, jest tylko jej powierzchnia więc nic mi to nie daje bo przecież wiem ile mam, problem jest tylko w granicach

Tylko widzicie problem jest w funduszach.. żeby mnie było stać na tego geodetę to nie robił bym afery tylko poszedł do niego, zapłacił, on by zmierzył, a potem z gotowym dokumentem do sądu i po sprawie, ale problem jest w tym że nie mam za co.

A czy jest jakaś możliwość żeby to sprawdzić, załatwi a dopiero potem kto jest winny ponosił tego koszty?

To jest straszne że w Polsce ten kto nie ma pieniędzy jest zawsze w dołku bo nie ma jak się bronić..

----------


## wojgoc

nie stac Cie na geodete to tym bardziej nie bedzie Cie stac na prawnika - bez urazy zadnej w twoją stronę,  zreszta do sądu to u Ciebie zdecydowanie dalsza droga niz do geodezji w gminie.
zacznij od podstaw - gmina - mapy geodezyjne,starostwo - wypis z rejestru gruntów. Robiłeś to juz z innym sąsiadem wspólnie tu musisz zrobic sam. Punkty graniczne mogą byc już schowane w ziemii, ale tzw. reper geodezyjny musi byc w okolicy i widoczny czyli na wierzchu.
Decyzja o podatku od gruntów to nie jest nakaz platniczy - chodzi mi, czy wykazana w decyzji wielkośc łaki zgadza się z tym co kupiłeś.
co do sciecia drzew bedących w granicy dzialek - jak rozumiem te drzewka maja wiecej jak 5 lat i wymagaja zgody gminy na wycinkę - inaczej jest to przestepstwo scigane z urzedu i zagrozone kara administarcyjna do 50tys zł.
sam papierek od geodety to tylko start do dzialan sadowych. geodeta wyznaczajac granice działek musi zawiadomic sąsiada listem poleconym o terminie dokonania takiej czynności. nastepnie jak bedziesz mial jego pomiary naniesione na mapce wysylasz zawiadomienie do sasiada o usunieciu zabudowań z twojego terenu w terminie jaki mu wyznaczysz ale realny do zrealizowania, uwzgledniając 21 dni na dostarzenie mulistu poleconego - 2-4 dni Poczta polska i 14 dni to czas . w jakim mozna odebrać list. jesli odbierze i nic nie zrobi to wysylasz mu ostateczne przedsadowe wezwanie do usuniecia jego własności z twojego terenu, z zaznaczeniem, ze jesli tego nie zrobi sprawe kierujesz na droge sadową co znacznie zwiekszy jego koszty. terminy takie same jak w liscie. wszystko wysylaj za potwierdzeniem odbioru.
dopiero wtedy mozesz złozyc pozew sadowy - to tak ogólnie na szybko przebieg drogi jaka Ciebie czeka. Pytanie tylko brzmi - czy faktycznie chcesz iść na udry z sasiadem. czy sołtys nie jest w stanie wam pomóc???
ale najpierw musisz miec mapkę ze sporna granicą.

----------


## wilczur

Sołtys niestety nie jest w stanie pomóc..  a zadrę z nim już mam. 

A możesz przytoczyć art o tym zakazie wycinki drzew bez zgody starszych niż 5 lat?

Oj widzę że długa droga przede mną.. , najpierw postaram się o mapkę z gminy, potem starostwa..   i dalej zobaczymy co wyniknie..  tylko że najpierw ja za to zapłacę mimo że jestem poszkodowany..

Sprawdzę to co pisałeś i mam nadzieję że jakoś się ułoży

Do tego jak rozumiem żeby nie dać mu postawić nowego płota to też muszę mieć podpórkę na papierze w postaci mapki?
Jeśli już ją będę miał a on zacznie prace, co wtedy? dzwonić po policję żeby mu zakazała dalszych prac biorąc pod uwagę mapkę którą będę miał?

----------


## aglig

Bez nerw.
Bez kosztowo napewno się nie obejdzie, ale na początek kilka aktów prawnych, chroniących twoją d....e



> Art. 151. Jeżeli przy wznoszeniu budynku lub innego urządzenia przekroczono bez winy umyślnej granice sąsiedniego gruntu, właściciel tego gruntu nie może żądać przywrócenia stanu poprzedniego, chyba że bez nie uzasadnionej zwłoki sprzeciwił się przekroczeniu granicy albo że grozi mu niewspółmiernie wielka szkoda. Może on żądać albo stosownego wynagrodzenia w zamian za ustanowienie odpowiedniej służebności gruntowej, albo wykupienia zajętej części gruntu, jak również tej części, która na skutek budowy straciła dla niego znaczenie gospodarcze


Cytat pochodzi z kodeksu cywilnego.
Więc na początek żeby było jak najmniej bezkosztowo.
1.Udajesz się do wydziału geodezji Starostwa Powiatowego i wyciągasz kopie z mapy ewidencyjnej ( z zasadniczej też bym wzięła) jeśli jego dom stoi w granicy to z rysunku będzie to wynikało. I już będziesz wiedział gdzie granica. 
2.Wysyłasz pismo do sąsiada z potwierdzeniem odbioru a w nim powołując się na kodeks cywilny żądasz przywrócenie stanu pierwotnego.
Jednocześnie straszysz go że w razie nieusunięcia płotu wystąpisz do sądu o ustanowienie odszkodowania (na zasadzie służebności) i rzucasz maksymalnie wysoką kwotę jaka przyjdzie ci do głowy ( sąsiad nie musi wiedzieć że wysokość tej kwoty ustanowi Sąd)
3. Jeśli nie zadziała od razu pkt 2 powtarzasz operację co najmniej jeszcze raz.
4. Trochę bardziej kosztowo i z wiekszą adrenaliną. Stawiasz płot tam gdzie według ciebie jest granica lub lekko odsuwasz się w swoim kierunku ( powiedzmy 10 -20 cm) i niech sąsiad udawadnia poprzez zatrudnienie geodety gdzie ta granica jest. Ale przy stawiani płotu licz się z tym że osobniki nieobliczalne mogą używać argumentów siłowych.

Kodeks cywilny cd.



> Art. 152. Właściciele gruntów sąsiadujących obowiązani są do współdziałania przy rozgraniczeniu gruntów oraz przy utrzymywaniu stałych znaków granicznych; koszty rozgraniczenia oraz koszty urządzenia i utrzymywania stałych znaków granicznych ponoszą po połowie.
> Art. 153. Jeżeli granice gruntów stały się sporne, a stanu prawnego nie można stwierdzić, ustala się granice według ostatniego spokojnego stanu posiadania. Gdyby również takiego stanu nie można było stwierdzić, a postępowanie rozgraniczeniowe nie doprowadziło do ugody między interesowanymi, sąd ustali granice z uwzględnieniem wszelkich okoliczności; może przy tym przyznać jednemu z właścicieli odpowiednią dopłatę pieniężną.
> Art. 154. § 1. Domniemywa się, że mury, płoty, miedze, rowy i inne urządzenia podobne, znajdujące się na granicy gruntów sąsiadujących, służą do wspólnego użytku sąsiadów. To samo dotyczy drzew i krzewów na granicy.
> § 2. Korzystający z wymienionych urządzeń obowiązani są ponosić wspólnie koszty ich utrzymania.





> Art. 222. § 1. Właściciel może żądać od osoby, która włada faktycznie jego rzeczą, ażeby rzecz została mu wydana, chyba że osobie tej przysługuje skuteczne względem właściciela uprawnienie do władania rzeczą.
> § 2. Przeciwko osobie, która narusza własność w inny sposób aniżeli przez pozbawienie właściciela faktycznego władztwa nad rzeczą, przysługuje właścicielowi roszczenie o przywrócenie stanu zgodnego z prawem i o zaniechanie naruszeń.
> Art. 223. § 1. Roszczenia właściciela przewidziane w artykule poprzedzającym nie ulegają przedawnieniu, jeżeli dotyczą nieruchomości.





> Art. 224. § 1. Samoistny posiadacz w dobrej wierze nie jest obowiązany do wynagrodzenia za korzystanie z rzeczy i nie jest odpowiedzialny ani za jej zużycie, ani za jej pogorszenie lub utratę. Nabywa własność pożytków naturalnych, które zostały od rzeczy odłączone w czasie jego posiadania, oraz zachowuje pobrane pożytki cywilne, jeżeli stały się w tym czasie wymagalne.
> § 2. Jednakże od chwili, w której samoistny posiadacz w dobrej wierze dowiedział się o wytoczeniu przeciwko niemu powództwa o wydanie rzeczy, jest on obowiązany do wynagrodzenia za korzystanie z rzeczy i jest odpowiedzialny za jej zużycie, pogorszenie lub utratę, chyba że pogorszenie lub utrata nastąpiła bez jego winy. Obowiązany jest zwrócić pobrane od powyższej chwili pożytki, których nie zużył, jak również uiścić wartość tych, które zużył.
> Art. 225. Obowiązki samoistnego posiadacza w złej wierze względem właściciela są takie same jak obowiązki samoistnego posiadacza w dobrej wierze od chwili, w której ten dowiedział się o wytoczeniu przeciwko niemu powództwa o wydanie rzeczy. Jednakże samoistny posiadacz w złej wierze obowiązany jest nadto zwrócić wartość pożytków, których z powodu złej gospodarki nie uzyskał, oraz jest odpowiedzialny za pogorszenie i utratę rzeczy, chyba że rzecz uległaby pogorszeniu lub utracie także wtedy, gdyby znajdowała się w posiadaniu uprawnionego





> Art. 229. § 1. Roszczenia właściciela przeciwko samoistnemu posiadaczowi o wynagrodzenie za korzystanie z rzeczy, o zwrot pożytków lub o zapłatę ich wartości, jak również roszczenia o naprawienie szkody z powodu pogorszenia rzeczy przedawniają się z upływem roku od dnia zwrotu rzeczy. To samo dotyczy roszczeń samoistnego posiadacza przeciwko właścicielowi o zwrot nakładów na rzecz.
> § 2.  (skreślony).
> Art. 230. Przepisy dotyczące roszczeń właściciela przeciwko samoistnemu posiadaczowi o wynagrodzenie za korzystanie z rzeczy, o zwrot pożytków lub o zapłatę ich wartości oraz o naprawienie szkody z powodu pogorszenia lub utraty rzeczy, jak również przepisy dotyczące roszczeń samoistnego posiadacza o zwrot nakładów na rzecz, stosuje się odpowiednio do stosunku między właścicielem rzeczy a posiadaczem zależnym, o ile z przepisów regulujących ten stosunek nie wynika nic innego.
> Art. 231. § 1. Samoistny posiadacz gruntu w dobrej wierze, który wzniósł na powierzchni lub pod powierzchnią gruntu budynek lub inne urządzenie o wartości przenoszącej znacznie wartość zajętej na ten cel działki, może żądać, aby właściciel przeniósł na niego własność zajętej działki za odpowiednim wynagrodzeniem.
> § 2. Właściciel gruntu, na którym wzniesiono budynek lub inne urządzenie o wartości przenoszącej znacznie wartość zajętej na ten cel działki, może żądać, aby ten, kto wzniósł budynek lub inne urządzenie, nabył od niego własność działki za odpowiednim wynagrodzeniem.


Poleć troche artykułami z KC to może gostek się wystraszy i sam odpuści.

----------


## wojgoc

jak bedziesz miał mapkę to bedziesz wiedział na czyim gruncie jest budowa. wybudowanego dawno temu domu nie przestawisz ale zobaczysz czy jest wpisany w mape. jedż jutro do gminy do geodezji - pogadaj z kierownikie wydziału co masz robić - moze maja juz system komputerowy katastrat to ci wydrukują i bedziesz wiedział na czym stoisz.
jesli z mapy bedzie wynikac, ze sasiad buduje na twoim terenie to informujesz powiatowy nadzór budowlany, wydzial budownictwa gminy - solidny, betonowy płot jak piszesz wymaga fundamentu a to juz jest stale związanie z gruntem co wymaga pozwolenia na budowe.
a to nie jest tak, ze ty nie jestes z tej wsi, w której masz tę łąkę i ze wszystkimi drzesz koty?

----------


## wojgoc

co do wycinki drzew to bedąc w gminie zajdź do wydzialu ochrony srodowiska - tam Ci powiedzą jak jest z wycinka drzew.

----------


## aglig

> to informujesz powiatowy nadzór budowlany, wydzial budownictwa gminy - solidny, betonowy płot jak piszesz wymaga fundamentu a to juz jest stale związanie z gruntem co wymaga pozwolenia na budowe.


Nawet solidny betonowy płot nie wymaga pozwolenia na budowę ani nawet zgłoszenia ( jeśli nie jest od drogi publicznej lub innego miejsca publicznego). Nadzór nie ma nic do tego i nie będzie interweniował.

----------


## wojgoc

> Nawet solidny betonowy płot nie wymaga pozwolenia na budowę ani nawet zgłoszenia ( jeśli nie jest od drogi publicznej lub innego miejsca publicznego). Nadzór nie ma nic do tego i nie będzie interweniował.


przeczytaj co napisalem - jesli zrobi fundament to musi to zglosić i wystapic o pozwolenie na budowe. 
tak samo jak wybetonujesz sobie blizej jak 3m oczko wodne z kaskada, obsypiesz ziemią a nie zglosisz to masz problem z nadzorem.

----------


## wilczur

Dzięki za podstawy prawne, będę wiedział na co się powoływać i mniej więcej jak działać.

Co do solidności płota to prawdopodobnie będzie albo cały betonowy, albo drewniany ze sztachetami ale tak czy tak fundament będzie musiał ulać bo chyba na samych słupkach nie postawi.

Jestem z tej wsi, mieszkam od urodzenia, on też. A koty darłem tylko z 2  :big grin:  z pierwszym jak już pisałem się dogadaliśmy i jest wporządku, nawet pomógł mi naprawić to co zniszczył (wporządku człowiek tylko poprostu nie wiedział gdzie dokładnie była granica), no a z tym drugim to spór jest już od wielu lat.. o różne rzeczy; ogólnie taki trochę dziwny i zadziorny jak dla mnie osobnik ale nie mi o tym osądzać. 
Żeby nie było: Innych sąsiadów też mam i z nimi żyję w zgodzie, jak trzeba to pomagam ja im czy oni mi; a ten to jest ewenement z którym jakoś po zgodzie nie idzie.. tak więc jakiś chyba aspołeczny to aż tak bardzo nie jestem  :big grin: 

Teraz wiem że podstawa to mapki udowadniające moją rację..  przejdę się do gminy, może starosty..   no i właśnie jakiej mapki chcieć od nich? Ewidencyjnej, "z naniesionymi obiektami" (gdzieś coś takiego zasłyszałem) czy jakiejś innej żeby było jak najdokładniej widać jego budynek i granicę, oraz w miarę możliwości te nieszczęsne drzewka?

----------


## wojgoc

jak drzewka maja iles lat  ponad 50, to powinny byc na mapach. zacznij od gminy - moze maja mapy z dawnych lat i bedziesz widział jak to kiedys bylo.
nie wiem skąd jestes, ale może twoja gmina ma juz system komputerowy ewidencji gruntów i nie bedziesz musial jezdzic do starostwa.

----------


## aglig

> przeczytaj co napisalem - jesli zrobi fundament to musi to zglosić i wystapic o pozwolenie na budowe. 
> tak samo jak wybetonujesz sobie blizej jak 3m oczko wodne z kaskada, obsypiesz ziemią a nie zglosisz to masz problem z nadzorem.


Podaj podstawę prawną tego że płot między sąsiadami wymaga zgłoszenia.
Oczko wodne wymaga zgłoszenia i wynika to z prawa budowlanego.



> Art. 29. 1. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa:
> 15)przydomowych basenów i oczek wodnych o powierzchni do 30 m2;


i jednocześnie



> Art. 30. 1.  Zgłoszenia właściwemu organowi wymaga, z zastrzeżeniem art. 29 ust. 3:
> 1) budowa, o której mowa w *art. 29 ust. 1* pkt 1-3, *5-19* i 20a-21;


Proszę nie podawać informacji nie zgodnych z polskim prawem.

Zeby cie nie męczyć szukaniem:



> Art. 29. 1. Pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga budowa:
> 23) ogrodzeń


i jednocześnie



> Art. 30. 1.  Zgłoszenia właściwemu organowi wymaga, z zastrzeżeniem art. 29 ust. 3:
> 3) budowa ogrodzeń od strony dróg, ulic, placów, torów kolejowych i innych miejsc publicznych oraz ogrodzeń o wysokości powyżej 2,20 m


Budowa ogrodzenia nie od dróg i miejsc publicznych o wysokości poniżej 2,2 m nie wymaga żadnych pozwoleń ani zgłoszeń.

----------


## wojgoc

wymiękam w temacie, nie mam czasu grzebac w KC.
wiem tylko tyle, ze wszystko co jest na stale związane z gruntem wymaga zgloszenia, więc plot z fundamentem jest taka budowla, a solidny plot betonowy, jaki chce postawic sasiad autora tego watku z pewnoscią nie bedzie mial 1,2-1,5m.

----------


## freetask

> wymiękam w temacie, nie mam czasu grzebac w KC.
> wiem tylko tyle, ze wszystko co jest na stale związane z gruntem wymaga zgloszenia, więc plot z fundamentem jest taka budowla, a solidny plot betonowy, jaki chce postawic sasiad autora tego watku z pewnoscią nie bedzie mial 1,2-1,5m.


aglig podaje wszystko na tacy, a Ty dalej swoje...

----------


## wojgoc

> aglig podaje wszystko na tacy, a Ty dalej swoje...


zadzwoń do najblizszego nadzoru budowlanego i zapytaj.
i nie zauwazyłem abym ciągnął temat

----------


## freetask

> zadzwoń do najblizszego nadzoru budowlanego i zapytaj.
> i nie zauwazyłem abym ciągnął temat


szkoda mi pieniędzy na telefon  :wink:  ogrodzenie nie od strony dróg, ulic, placów... oraz niższe niż 2,2m nie wymaga zgłoszenia... 
nie twierdzę, że ciągniesz temat, tylko aglig pod nos daje wykładnie, to dalej twierdzisz, że jak związane z gruntem to na zgłoszenie...
inna sprawa to o ile pamiętam, to w przepisach jest mowa o tym, że ileś procent tego ogrodzenia musi być ażurowe, aglig? masz gotowca pod ręką  :wink:  ?

----------


## wojgoc

> szkoda mi pieniędzy na telefon  ogrodzenie nie od strony dróg, ulic, placów... oraz niższe niż 2,2m nie wymaga zgłoszenia... 
> nie twierdzę, że ciągniesz temat, tylko aglig pod nos daje wykładnie, to dalej twierdzisz, że jak związane z gruntem to na zgłoszenie...
> inna sprawa to o ile pamiętam, to w przepisach jest mowa o tym, że ileś procent tego ogrodzenia musi być ażurowe, aglig? masz gotowca pod ręką  ?


nieciągnę tematu - bedąc  w nadzorze jakis czas w sprawie ogrodzenia jakie zrobił mój sasiad na granicy, Pan stwierdził to samo co aglig, zaznacając że jęśli to ogrodzenie byłoby na ławie fundamentowej to takie coś wymaga zgłoszenia, i tyle, nie pytałem sie o podstawe prawną, nr art. w KC.
a wykładnia jak całe prawo - co chwila odnosnik do innego paragrafu, z wyłączeniem itp, itd

----------


## [email protected]

Podepnę się nieco pod temat.
U mnie sprawa jest troszkę inna choć też dotyczy sąsiada.
Zanim zacząłem stawiać ogrodzenie dogadałem się z sąsiadem, że zwróci mi połowę kosztów ogrodzenia, od jego strony.
Nie chciałem od niego pieniędzy zanim nie postawię płotu. Jednak teraz kiedy ogrodzenie już stoi, nie potrafi oddać mi tej części i nie zanosi się na to, aby miał taki zamiar. Ogrodzenie zrobione jest w granicy działek. 
Czy wg prawa mogę wyegzekwować od niego te pieniądze? 
Czy w przyszłości, kiedy nie zwróci mi tych pieniędzy mogę np. zabronić mu doczepiać się jego ogrodzeniem do mojego kiedy będzie chciał stawiać swoje, lub w taki czy inny sposób "korzystać" z MOJEGO ogrodzenia?

Dzięki za odpowiedzi
Pozdrawiam

----------


## wojgoc

a jakie korzystanie masz na mysli?

----------


## [email protected]

> a jakie korzystanie masz na mysli?


no np. wieszanie kalesonów na płocie albo garnków  :smile:  
tak serio to chodzi i o to czy będzie mógł się "podpiąć" pod to moje ogrodzenie, jak będzie stawiał swoje

----------


## qnik111

A po co ma się podpinać ? postawi słupek przy twoim płocie i gotowe. Mało tego to ty teraz będziesz miał problem jak np będziesz malował bo sąsiad cię na działkę nie wpuści. Powinieneś się cofnąć o 0.5 m. od granicy i wtedy masz miejsce na konserwację a on dziurę na 0,5m  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------

